# little white spiral critters



## Skull FarmeR (Oct 5, 2009)

in my 10g saltwater i have started developing these little white spiral critters all rolled up like a cinnamon roll attached to my glass! I get a sense that that is a good thing, but I dunno what they are or if it is, in fact, a good thing. any info?


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

They are probably Spirorbidae Worms.


----------



## japan4racing (Feb 18, 2009)

can you get planaria in salt water? they come from feeding too much i think.


----------

